# Stock Tires?



## dbpredsfan1212 (May 25, 2010)

I bought my GTO with 36,000 miles on it. I replaced the wheels and tires. Did the 06 GTO's come with a certain brand of tire on them? If so what were they?


----------



## discounttireprodigy (Jun 9, 2010)

with the 18 it was a 235/40/18 bridgestone re-40 thats been discontinued now. the replacement it the re-50


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

17"ers were... g-Force T/A KDWS | BFGoodrich Tires
Bill


----------



## dbpredsfan1212 (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for your help. I just needed to know if the ones I took off were the original ones.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Just because they were the same model, doesn't mean they were the stock tires. I haven't seem too many out there that broke 20k miles on them... 20k max if you had 18s.

I only got 30k out of my front tires and about 15k on my rears(funny how that works out.)


----------



## dbpredsfan1212 (May 25, 2010)

Really, they must have been replaced then. I have not been home since i posted this to see what tires they are but I do know that there is some pretty good grip left on these tires so I would say they were replaced. Thank you

Haha and I would say that someone likes to leave marks on the road like I do!


----------

